
Looking for CTO for our Startup - JustBooked
Hey!<p>We&#x27;re looking for a chief architect&#x2F;CTO who&#x27;s specifically interested, or open to building in the B2C food space (huge market).<p>Our front-end is already designed and coded(HTML, CSS, JS).<p>If you are the type of person that believes we can go to market in 2-3 months with a focused dedicated effort, I&#x27;d like to find some time to chat.<p>Please send me an email at justbookedyyz@gmail.com.<p>We&#x27;re based in Toronto, ideal fit would be also a Torontonian but open to discuss if skill level and work ethic is there.<p>Best!
Anthony
======
sharemywin
is there a salary? your going to get a lot more responses if there is.

~~~
JustBooked
We can discuss base comp, however, at this stage it won't be anything more
than enough to cover basic expenses. If you believe in the business, and the
potential then that's we're looking for.

~~~
sharemywin
have you checked out some of these: some of these have menu builders

[https://www.sitebuilderreport.com/website-
builders/compariso...](https://www.sitebuilderreport.com/website-
builders/comparison-table)

------
Rbatista
are you guys funded

~~~
JustBooked
Bootstrapped, with traction.

